# the rescape



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

here are the pics since I got the new plants from you guys and a trimming so to speak...

Plant list 

Dwarf Lobelia
Downoi
Anubias pettite nana
red rubin sword
hygro compacta
limnophilia aromtaica
red lotus
crypt?
Ludwiga cuba
rotala vietnam
java fern
Bacopa?
crypt parva?

Thanks to everyone for the plants I had a great time at the meeting.
JAX


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

No mermaid weed?

Looks gorgeous - can't wait to see that foreground fill in.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

it got the green algae infection so it went bye bye


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

it got the green algae infection so it went bye bye. I am hoping th downoi will do better now.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I see you thinned out your cardinal plant. I like the rescape, very clean looking. 

Whats that in the dead center you are tyring to grow?? Is that chain sword?? That stuff spreads likes crazy, you wouldn't want it choking out your downoi


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

No its some kinda crypt I am hoping "Parva" a small foreground crypt. Its a rhizome plant.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

i think it is parva. did you get it from mike?

i cant wait to see your tank when the background fills in. I know the foreground will look awesome when its filled in but that could be like 6 months from now with the downoi and cardinal plants.

what is the plant in the back left side (next to the bacopa)?...the fine leaved one.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

rotala vietnam (i think) it was left at the meeting so.... When I got it it had a red stem and yellowish fine leaves


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks good. I have some more mermaid weed, lobelia, bacopa and a couple of those small crypts if you can use them.

I like the downoi and lobelia carpets in the front. Much lower maintenance than glosso. I am trying to do the same in my 38G. My lobelia has already filled in the left side and has started filling in on the right. My downoi has a ways to go. They are both slow but steady growers as you know.

I am looking forward to see how this tank develops.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Crypt parva is *tiny*. Here is a px of mine. The substrate is Amazonia. The leaves are 1/2" It's a little plant. I got this from Bigstick120


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

yea thats what it looks like I hope it is b/c I have always wanted some soo.. cross my fingers.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

JAXON777 said:


> yea thats what it looks like I hope it is b/c I have always wanted some soo.. cross my fingers.


I didn't see it at first. I thought you were talking about the BIG one in the middle! LOL.

I think it still might be too big. It might be Crypt Nevilli (px here). These are small but bigger than the C. Parva. The C parva is so little. A full grown leaf is maybe 1/2" long.


----------

